# Schwinn Spitfire Year?



## oldtype2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello, I'm new here and I have just recently started the vintage bicycle hobby. I currently in the process of cleaning up my Dad's Schwinn Spitfire, he got this bike for Christmas when he was 11 years old.

I'm having a hard time figuring out the year of this bike and was wondering if someone could help out. The serial number is stamped on the bottom bracket and is B29205. It does not have a kickstand tube welded to the frame. Just has a kickstand bolted on. Also the chain guard is clamped to the frame instead of screwed to a bracket but has a screw hole on the frame by the rear wheel. I don't have a Schwinn chain guard for it, it has what looks like a aftermarket chrome chain guard.

I do have a lot of pictures if that would be of any help.

Thanks so much for any info you can provide.

Joe


----------



## jpromo (Jun 23, 2012)

Pictures would help vastly but all signs point to that being prewar and an exact year can be estimated with a picture. The Spitfire model didn't start until about 1950 but I do believe there was a Spitfire headbadge in the 30s and early 40s. Pictures would also help nail down what model it was because searching Schwinn Spitfire will give you all '50s bikes.. whereas if you look up DX, Model C, Autocycle, B-6, you may see something that closer resembles your bike..

Sounds like a nice bike with a known history--not much more you can ask for! Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## oldtype2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks so much for the info! I just uploaded all the pictures I have of my Dads bike. Not sure if you can view them from my profile. Let me know if I need to post them to the forum.

Thanks again!


----------



## snickle (Jun 25, 2012)

I would say based on the serial that it's a late 47, or early 48 due to S2 wheels not being used until 1948. Thats my lucky guess.


----------



## oldtype2 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I found some info online that says the kickstand tubes were welded on starting in 1946, I could be wrong. This bike does not have  the kickstand tube, it has a separate kickstand bolted on.


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 28, 2012)

The Spitfire line (or the 'Competitive Price' line as they were vaguely called in trade lit before the Spitfire name was used) did not come with the welded on kickstand tube.  The bolt-on kickstand was one way of shaving some money off the price of the bike.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## daved66 (Jun 28, 2012)

thats great you have your dads old bike. and i love the pic of it under the xmas tree!

enjoy it, it will last a long time after your done with it.


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 28, 2012)

*badge*

Now does it have the Spitfire propeller badge or the Spitfire just words instead of Schwinn badge?
I believe the propeller is the older. In fact I've see a prewar girls with and original brass Spitfire propeller badge.


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 28, 2012)

*Age*

What year was it when your foather was 11 years old at Christmas time? That might help narrow it down, assuming your grandparents don't give used bicycles as Chrictmas presents.


----------



## oldtype2 (Jun 29, 2012)

just finished cleaning it up today, pretty happy with the results. I thinks it's a 1946. Must have been a used bike when he got it, it was the Christmas of 1951. Thanks for all the response.


----------

